# How can you tell the difference between a dwarf lop and a french lop?



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi

Sorry to sound stupid but i already have a dwarf lop, Barney, who is of medium size. We have just got a new rabbit, Dexie, who we were told by her owners is also a dwarf lop. I was a bit concerned as she is soooo big and fat and made me wonder whether she was a french lop! When i stroke Barney's nose i can get 2 or 3 fingers there but with Dexie i can just about get my whole hand there! She really is quite big! Maybe she is just too fat but i just wondered!

Thanks


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

dwarf bunnies are very small


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

there is a huge size difference between a dwarf and frenchie, my frenchie girl is biger than normal sized cats....


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi

Thaks for your replies. I know dwarf bunnies are quite small, although Barney isnt that small, but Dexie is soo big, she is probably bigger than a cat also thats what makes me think she is a frenchie but im no expert unfortunately!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> dwarf bunnies are very small


Not really  Despite their name, dwarf lops are actually quite big! mini lops are the tiny ones.

Do you have any more pics of Dexie Kelly?


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Aud's mum,

I agree dwarfs arent that small at all cos Barney definitely isnt tiny!

I havent got any pictures of her on the pc yet i need to take some as she is much much bigger than the other photos you saw before, i couldnt believe it when i saw her for real myself!

But this whole bonding thing is really stressing me out and i feel so sorry for Dexie cos he just wont leave her alone for a few seconds poor girl!! I just hope he calms down as i dont want to have to lose her!!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

kellyrich said:


> Hi Aud's mum,
> 
> I agree dwarfs arent that small at all cos Barney definitely isnt tiny!
> 
> ...


Aww try not to worry Kelly - bonding can take alot of time, you just need to be patient. I know you meant well, but i do think you have introdcued Dexie too soon to Barney which is why he's all excited and trying to hump her!

Are you introducing them on neutral territory? Can you keep them apart, at least for another week? Another thing to try is to swap their toys/blankets etc around so Barney gets used to her smell, and then when you introduce them he will be a little more used to her.

Dont give up yet - it will take time, but will be so worth it once they are bonded!


----------

